# Need 24" Dirt Jumper build help!



## nwa bike dad (Apr 21, 2018)

Hey guys, A few recommendations on components...

We bought a 24" Spawn Kotori frame that we are going to build up for my 8 year old. There isn't much out there for a 24" build so I need some help. The suspension forks made for 24" tires are crazy expensive. 

1. What forks would you recommend- Rigid and sus?
2. What are the effects of putting a 26" fork on a bike designed for 24" wheels?

Any advice on wheels, tires, cranks etc would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Not a dirt jumper but when my son was small I built him a 24" Gary Fisher that he rode on some gnarly trails. 
I used 24" Sun Ringle Rhyno Lites and Maxxis Snypers. I had a 26" Manitou fork on it and it worked fine.

I recently built a bike for my nephew and used Trailcraft cranks. Very nice parts. 

I'm trying to load a pic of the GF but not having any luck.


----------



## nwa bike dad (Apr 21, 2018)

NYrr496 said:


> Not a dirt jumper but when my son was small I built him a 24" Gary Fisher that he rode on some gnarly trails.
> I used 24" Sun Ringle Rhyno Lites and Maxxis Snypers. I had a 26" Manitou fork on it and it worked fine.
> 
> I recently built a bike for my nephew and used Trailcraft cranks. Very nice parts.
> ...


Thanks! Went with Kotori 24" frame, manitou 24" fork (comes out in a couple of days), trailcraft cranks, and Hayes brakes. Working on getting some MTX33 wheels and Kenda Small block tires.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

a little late to the game, but you could always lower a 26" fork for 24" duties...


----------



## nwa bike dad (Apr 21, 2018)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> a little late to the game, but you could always lower a 26" fork for 24" duties...
> View attachment 1258941


Actually after doing some research, the 26" Fork was better geo. The 24" was not gonna work. We went with

24" Kotori frame
RockShox Reba 100mm
The new A2 kids brake set
Raceface (green) handlebars
MTX33 wheels with
Hope Pro 4 hubs

I'll put on pics when we get it built.


----------



## nwa bike dad (Apr 21, 2018)

Done. Well mostly.


----------



## DriverB (Apr 29, 2014)

Honestly I'd consider 26 front wheel with a 26" fork, 24 in the back. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------

